# Happy Birthday Nancy!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

At the bottom of the forums screen your name is there in the birthday section! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NANCY! Have a wonderful day! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Nancy! Hope you're having a fabulous day.


----------



## Eotheod (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Nancy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!  Just incase no one has told you lately "You are the Greatest" and we all owe you so much!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy birthday and thank you for all you do!


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nancy!


----------



## lillieps (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, Nancy, you are the greatest and you aren't told that enough!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nancy! Thank you for posting so much helpful information and being here to support everyone  You have helped many many people learn how to be good hedgehog owners!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy, I can't count the times you're advice has calmed me down. Hope you rock out on your birthday, you deserve it! Btw...Herc says happy birthday too!!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

A very BIG happy birthday wish goes out to you Nancy! I hope you've had a wonderful day. Here's to another great year!!!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nancy! Thank you for putting up with all of our 'dumb questions' as new owners and paranoid overprotective parents ;D


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

HAPPY BIRHDAY! :mrgreen: hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Happy birthday Nancy! Thanks for all the advice you give to us hedgehog noobs. Have a good one! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday from Snarf and I...he benefits from your knowledge waaaaaay more than he knows. :roll:


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

big birthday wishes from PJ and me!! have a great one!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

kristina & the herd


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have a great birthday!
I'm amused that so many people are up at this hour to send you birthday wishes


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Nancy! There must me something about being born on January 10th, because that is also my grandpa's birthday and you are both amazing and intelligent people.  Hope you had an awesome day.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nancy  Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!!

From Leanne and Harley!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Bit late but wanted to wish you Happy Birthday. Hope it was wonderful.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Nancy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. 

It was a quiet day. Hubby works 2-10pm so he was at work. Youngest daughter was at work, and eldest daughter was sick and feeling totally rotten so I only saw her for a few minutes. We will celebrate some weekend when everyone is off at the same time. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!

Daisy and I adore you and your reassuring words!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday to someone who has become a wonderful friend to me over the past years. Your advice is honest and your friendship supportive. You know when I am down and when I need a bit of a kick to get moving. Just in case you don't know it, your friendship is important to me. Thank you.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Nancy! 

From Ralph and his Mum


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday Nancy


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I am very late but happy birthday, Nancy!


----------

